# Meet Belle and Jasmine...and Meg, Ariel and Shilo :P



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I have had these two gorgeous girls for a couple of months now. They are such friendly and playful rats. Belle was a little shy at first but now they are both very friendly. We may be taking in one more girl in a week or two, or possibly a boy and getting him desexed, as my friend's rat had babies (her rat was pregnant when they got her) and she has thirteen little ones to find homes for (!). 
Anyway, here are some pics of the girls:









Belle is the grey hooded, Jasmine is the light brown berkshire








Inquisitive Jasmine








Belle has a house








They LOVE playing under an old sheet


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

They are SUCH cuties. ;D


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

Your ratties are adorable looking


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

Wow, what adorable rats


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

Aww, they look so cute together, their colors really complement eachother. And my girls love playing under an old sheet too.


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

Thanks everyone ;D
They are so friendly and nice. I fell in love with Jasmine the minute I saw her. We had actually been wanting to adopt a pair of male rats, but then I saw her little face looking at me. <3


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

What cuties! So friendly and inquisitive, I love that.


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

Meet our newest addition, Meg (having a sleep on the futon lol)








She's a TINY little thing compared to my two others. We picked her up from my friend a few days ago (from her accidental litter). She is still on quarantine and staying in the spare room. She's the most friendly little rat I've ever met. Straight away when we brought her home she wanted to be out with us, not at all timid or shy. I really hope intros go well with the other girls. You can really tell that she has been handled a lot. She's also a hyperactive little thing, when we went to see her all the girls in the cage were looking out to see us and Meg jumped up right to the top and clung on as we were trying to open the cage to look at them, like a little monkey. Then she climbed straight up my arm and clung to my shirt and I knew we were going to choose her. I'm really tempted to go and see my friend again and see about getting a second girl, lol.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

She is cute! I love her markings!


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

Well, I ended up taking two more of the girls from the litter, lol. They were going to go to a pet shop so I said I would take them. We definitely have the space, and they are adorable and friendly little things. They are both black hooded and just as lovely natured as Meg is. I will have pics of them soon. We had to extend the quarantine cage a little to accommodate two more, and the three of them are popcorning around in there and playing. It's so funny how you don't notice how big your rats have gotten until you have younger ones around, 
Belle and Jasmine seem enormous lol.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

precious!


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Meet Belle and Jasmine*

Here are the two newest girls, Ariel and Shilo:








Ariel








Shilo








Investigating the box I brought them home in








Ariel - although my partner has started calling her Squawk because when she fights with her sisters she is quite loud. 
Looking forward to being able to introduce them to Belle and Jasmine and all going well they can all share the big cage. Just over a week to go now and haven't seen any problems with them yet. 

My friend took really good care of them and has had no problems with her rats so hopefully all will be good. I've put her onto an exotics vet who can desex her other rats. She had no idea you could even get rats desexed.


----------

